# Argghh....still dont know



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 29G Biocube, and am just about ready to setup (getting stand tomorrow)...what I dont know is the process I should follow when setting up.

Here is what I "think" and want feedback/suggestions/corrections + why (why is important to justify argument).

- Fill tank with water
- Add Sand to water (w/o filter/flow on), let settle over period of days
- Add live rock (let cure properly)
- Add CUC

If you can aid in my ventures, I would like to thank you in advance.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I saw someone mentioning that the sand settles faster with the rock in. I also think some people start the skimmer first day, and some do not


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

mrdemin said:


> I think I saw someone mentioning that the sand settles faster with the rock in.


Not exactly. Sometimes live sand will cause a bacteria bloom if there is not live rock in the tank for the bacteria to settle onto. It is not the sand that settles faster. It is the bacteria bloom.

Personally, I like the plan above. I would add freshwater, then add the proper amount of salt. Have a couple of power heads to mix the salt well. Allow a couple of days for it to mix well and get the salt level right.

I think add the live sand, and the base rock. The base rock should be dry rock. (Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock) If you allow live rock to be covered by sand on the sides then you will have more die off. Dry rock works best to form the base.

Allow a couple of days for the water to clear and then begin to form the reef structure by adding more dry rock and live rock. I use about 80% dry rock to 20% live. Even 90/10 is acceptable.

Don't worry to much about the water being cloudy, because you are just going to let the tank run for a couple of weeks anyhow. You want plenty of time for the copepod and amphipod populations to grow and flourish before adding any other life to the tank. The more patience you show up front, the better off you will be in the long haul.

This is also the correct time to think about how you will quarantine the new fish. If you plan to use a sponge filter on your quarantine, then add the sponge to the display when you first set up the display. This will seed the sponge with bacteria to have a matured biofilter ready for the quarantine.

If you have not already done so, I suggest reading some of the "build" threads in the Pictures/Videos area of the forum. This will show you pictures of how we have done our builds, step by step, and give you good examples. Here is my 180 build: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

The live rock should definitely be added before the sand because I have heard of several times when a damsel or wrass will start moving sand around and causing the rockwork to tumble down.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

briang said:


> The live rock should definitely be added before the sand because I have heard of several times when a damsel or wrass will start moving sand around and causing the rockwork to tumble down.


Good point Brian. When adding sand first, as I do, you want to make certain that you dig the base rock into the sand well, creating a nice stable base. Another option is to cut a piece of light diffuser to fit across the bottom of the tank, then add sand, then rock. The light diffuser helps the base rock have a stable place to sit. OF2F uses this technique I believe.


----------



## Guber (Jan 29, 2009)

One thing i'm wondering about...when exactly would the right time to turn powerheads and skimmer on? This is one thing i'm still not completely sure on


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I turn my powerheads and skimmer on from the beginning. Some prefer to wait a few weeks on the skimmer. Either way, jut go ahead and get them running now.


----------



## mrdemin (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont forget the salt


----------

